# [Help] Mi In-ear Headphones(Piston) not working with Moto G (2nd Gen)



## Ihatemyself (Dec 10, 2014)

Hi,

I recently bought Moto G (2nd Gen). It seems that Mi In-ear Piston headphones are not working with Moto G.
I've tested both the headphones and the 3.5 mm jack of moto G independently and they are both working.

Does anyone know how I can resolve this issue?

Thanks!


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 13, 2014)

There are 2 standards in 3.5mm. May be it is different in Piston and Moto G. I am not sure about it.


----------



## tkin (Dec 13, 2014)

Read my review, it does not work with Moto G or G 2nd Gen, its a compatibility issue, no way to solve this: *www.digit.in/forum/reviews/186897-xiaomi-mi-piston-v2-0-review.html?highlight=


----------



## $hadow (Dec 13, 2014)

I was never able to make it work and later on it was confirmed by tkin review.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Dec 14, 2014)

Didn't even know there were different kinds of 3.5mm standards. I did find a solution online but am unlikely to use it. The solution is to buy a 3.5mm to 3.5mm audio cable and using it between the phone and the pistons. Not sure if it works.

I expect this 3.5 mm to be a software problem. Could it be possibly solved through a patch/firmware update?


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2014)

^^It's a hardware problem afaik, I'm not sure if a software patch would fix it.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 14, 2014)

It works with Moto G and G2! I have G and my colleague at office have G2. We both have Mi Piston. Only volume buttons won't work.


----------



## tkin (Dec 14, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> It works with Moto G and G2! I have G and my colleague at office have G2. We both have Mi Piston. Only volume buttons won't work.


That's what I think he's talking about.


----------



## Ihatemyself (Dec 15, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> It works with Moto G and G2! I have G and my colleague at office have G2. We both have Mi Piston. Only volume buttons won't work.



In my case it is not working at all. Even after connecting the pistons, the audio is output from the speakers, not the pistons.


----------

